# Won't there be Robots as in the movie of I robot in the year of 2035?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Won't there be Robots as in the movie of I robot in the year of 2035?






This is also 2035 Audi RSQ which was shown in I robot (2004)


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I have read I robot and it is nothing like the film. Personally I like the over 10 000 year old robot that is in one of the Foundation novels.


----------

